# VORSICHT Lockanruf +49 190 804484



## rohbau (8 Mai 2004)

hallo,

und wieder ein neuer versuch von lockanrufen,

rufnummer 0190 804484.

lauf auskunft der regtp betreibt die nummer folgende firma,

*1 Datensatz gefunden Dienstekennzahl Rufnummer Betreiber 
190 804484 Deutsche Telekom AG 

Adresse: 

Deutsche Telekom AG
Zentrale

Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140

53113 Bonn*

da werde ich doch glatt eine meldung an die regtp und die wettbewegszentrale senden.

in diesem sinne...


----------



## Dino (8 Mai 2004)

Das mach mal! Aber auch die Telekom sollte eine Info bekommen, denn die Nummer ist zwar auf ihren Namen registriert, aber sie betreibt sicher nicht den "Service", der unter dieser geboten wird. Dahinter steckt also vielmehr ein Mieter, von dessen Treiben das Magenta-T wahrscheinlich keine Kenntnis hat.


----------



## rohbau (8 Mai 2004)

hallo,

das habe ich sofort versucht.

die dame von der 24-stunden-service-hotline wollte mir auf mehrmalligen nachfragen keine rufnummer nennen, wo ich
mein vorliegen vortragen könnte.

nachdem ich sie nach ihrem vorgesetzten gefragt habe, hat sie aufgelegt.

toller service der telekom.



in diesem sinne...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

*+49 190 804484*

Die Dame hat keine Ahnung!

Also zunächst mal ist die Telekom lt. Auskunft der Regulierungsbehörde als Vermieter gemäß §13 Telekommunikations-Kundenschutz-Verordnung (TKV) verantwortlich für das Handeln ihrer "Mieter" und ist gegenüber den Kunden verpflichtet, für Abhilfe zu sorgen.

Der Anbieter des Services ist sie aber natürlich NICHT. Dafür hat die Telekom eine Servicenummer im Angebot, unter der man sich die Anbieter ansagen lassen kann.

Wen's interessiert: 0800 330 1900

Als Anbieter dieser Locknummer bekommt man dann angegeben:
Netzwelt plus GmbH
Benzstraße 2
64646 Heppenheim

Namentlich verantwortlich für diesen Lockanruf ist lt. dieses Telekom-Services Herr R[] W[].

Gegen diesen ist selbstverständlich ein zivilrechtliches Vorgehen möglich. Ich denke da aber eher an eine Sammelklage, als daran, dass jeder von einzeln dagegen vorgeht.

Irgendwelche Anwälte hier???

Gruß
Ulli

*[Virenscanner: Namen unkenntlich gemacht]*


----------



## virenscanner (10 Mai 2004)

@Besserschlau


> Ich denke da aber eher an eine *Sammelklage*,....


Jehova.....
Es gibt in Deutschland keine "Sammelklagen", siehe auch hier.


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2004)

*Re: +49 190 804484*



			
				Besserschlau schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwelche Anwälte hier???


... und wer soll die bezahlen, oder besser, wer übermittelt den Vorschuß?


----------



## rohbau (10 Mai 2004)

*zu info...*

hallo,

meinerseits habe ich son folgendes unternommen.

1) meldung an die wettbewebszetralle am 08.05.2004
2) meldung an die fst e.v. am 08.05.2004
3) meldung an die telekom am 10.05.2004



in diesem sinne...


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Mai 2004)

*Re: +49 190 804484*



			
				Besserschlau schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen diesen ist selbstverständlich ein zivilrechtliches Vorgehen möglich. Ich denke da aber eher an eine Sammelklage, als daran, dass jeder von einzeln dagegen vorgeht.
> 
> Irgendwelche Anwälte hier???
> 
> ...



Anwälte schon, aber welches Rechtsschutzbedürfnis hast du denn? Auch schon angerufen worden?

Ohne eigenes schutzwürdiges Rechtsschutzinteresse können einzelne Bürger keine Klage einreichen (im Gegensatz zu Verbraucherzentralen in einigen Fällen). Und natürlich keine gemeinsame Klage ...

Den Ruf haben wir gehört, indes: Er verhallt ohne Echo ...

Aber danke für die Recherche. Und die Angabe der Nummer für Alle.


----------



## peanuts (18 Mai 2004)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> 
> rufnummer 0190 804484.



Hier ging gestern, 7:30 Uhr (mitten in der Nacht) :scherzkeks: , ebenfalls ein Lockanruf auf dem Handy meines Sohnes ein. Die Nummer war 80448*3*, ansonten alles wie oben. Bei der 0800 0331000 ist latürnich niemand zuständig.


----------



## rohbau (19 Mai 2004)

hallo, 

laut eienem posting aus dem formum -- www.antispam-ev.de -- ... 

"Hallo, 

habe die Fa. Netzwelt bereits am 10.05. abgemahnt. 
Heute kam ein Fax, eigentlicher Betreiber sei die 

Fa. Lex AG 
Bundesplatz 18 
CH 6304 Zug 

Meine Beschwerde sei der erste Hinweis auf einen Mißbrauch der Nummer, diese sei daraufhin abgeschaltet. 
Ein Kontrollanruf zeigt, daß die Nummer noch freigeschaltet ist. 

Hat außer mir noch jemand an Netzwelt geschrieben? 
Und wenn ja, wann? 

StineLiese" 

quelle: stineliese 
forum: (c) www.antispam-ev.de 



in diesem sinne... 

cu. rohbau


----------



## Anonymous (10 Oktober 2005)

*0190-851323*

Achtung habe eben auch einen Lockruf bekommen,
0190-851323
Ich hätte 3.000 EUR od € 30.000 Sachwert gewonnen.


----------

